

First Look at PostgreSQL RDS on Amazon  - rachbelaid
http://www.databasesoup.com/2013/11/first-look-at-postgresql-rds-on-amazon.html

======
rpedela
Why does the article say "clearly they created their own fork of Postgres"?

~~~
devNoise
From the article it sounds there are some features/tweaks to Postgres that are
not just config changes. I'm not sure but it seems reasonable that Amazon had
to make changes to run the way they wanted it to. What else would take them so
long in offering Postgres on RDS?

~~~
rpedela
I see. Thanks.

